# This IS racing............



## 1Alpha1 (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Kel71 (Jul 15, 2018)

The IOMTT is amazing. 
This is a cool vid also.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 15, 2018)

Kel71 said:


> The IOMTT is amazing.
> This is a cool vid also.





Yes siree indeed.


----------



## Little Al (Jul 16, 2018)

Although the speed in days gone bye bears no relation to present day the roads/surfaces have improved & bikes suspension is in a different world the REAL Head bangers are the Irish lads involved in the races on public roads that are much as they were post WW2.with no safety run off areas. Ulster GP North West 200 Etc. another member of the famous Dunlop family William lost his life a few days ago That makes 3 Uncle Joey Dad Robert & son William


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 16, 2018)

This isn't racing, it's just crazy stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 16, 2018)

He is not long for this world.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Like most everyone else, I've seen some really stupid stuff. That was way above and beyond everything else.


----------

